# Hello form Hong Kong



## chwan2006 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,  I just took an interest in mantids and I'm going to keep mantids. This is a great website and I found many useful information in keeping mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

hello and welcome chwan2006


----------

